

Solving Problems for Real World, Using Design - calbear81
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/30/technology/solving-problems-for-real-world-using-design.html?ref=technology

======
tonyjiang
No discussion on this story!? It's the best article I've ever read on the
subject. Drilling down to the projects was quite illuminating and entertaining
for me.

Projects such as Embrace
([http://embraceglobal.org/](http://embraceglobal.org/)) show how cheap
products with simple design can actually have substantial impact.

The principle is universal - after you have a clear vision, creating a great
product is all about tinkering & hacking.

